# Should I feel Guilty? - Monte Esp Purchase



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm hoping some of you can hold my hand, pat my back, and perhaps help me justify the purchase I made 2 minutes ago. Over the past several months I've been buying quite a bit...and after every purchase I promise myself it's the last one for a while (I know.....the slope). 
But lately I've been hearing great things about the Monte Especial No.1. I've alway been a Monte fan but this one has eluded me. So, while watching the Daily Show tonight I decided to pull the trigger and order a box. Is this as good a cigar as everone says?
oh... I just thought of a good reason to buy it. My Fundy's need a pig-tailed friend to jump rope with.  
Don't they look good together?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Fine smoke.


----------



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

Stonato~ said:


> I'm hoping some of you can hold my hand, pat my back, and perhaps help me justify the purchase I made 2 minutes ago. Over the past several months I've been buying quite a bit...and after every purchase I promise myself it's the last one for a while (I know.....the slope).
> But lately I've been hearing great things about the Monte Especial No.1. I've alway been a Monte fan but this one has eluded me. So, while watching the Daily Show tonight I decided to pull the trigger and order a box. Is this as good a cigar as everone says?
> oh... I just thought of a good reason to buy it. My Fundy's need a pig-tailed friend to jump rope with.
> Don't they look good together?


Good choose the monte especial 1 has the caracteristic of montecristo brand but is very fine and has an elegant smoke that not all others montecristo has.
Is also a cigars thas has not many appasionated ,because is a particular size .But the guys that love this cigars usually are really lover of this and not change for no any others size or brand!

Angelo


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Damn fine smoke. Thanks Gerry and Pnoon for turning me on to these.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> Damn fine smoke. Thanks Gerry and Pnoon for turning me on to these.


:dr 
'nuff said.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

That is an INCREDIBLE smoke!!!!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

TMoneYNYY said:


> That is an INCREDIBLE smoke!!!!!


I don't know how young or old the Especiales you have had but the 97s and 98s I've had are stellar.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

pnoon said:


> I don't know how young or old the Especiales you have had but the 97s and 98s I've had are stellar.


Hey Pete! Are these cigars any good?:ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nothing to feel bad about.

You bought some great cigars there.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

You made a good purchase. 97's and are awesome. Lot's of flavor, but needs to be smoked slowly.


----------



## cryinlicks (Jan 3, 2007)

I've been in the same boat as you. Buying too much at one time and then feeling guilty. The thing that makes me forget that guilt is lighting one up and realizing it was all worth it.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Yummy cigars. Gone through close to a couple boxes of 98's and a few 97's lately. Like Angelo said these are very elegant cigars, ESPECIALLY after 10 years. cigarflip got me going on these. Thanks for turning me on to a great cigar Larry! :tu


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

cryinlicks said:


> I've been in the same boat as you. Buying too much at one time and then feeling guilty. The thing that makes me forget that guilt is lighting one up and realizing it was all worth it.


:r I *never* feel guilty...I just feel closer to the poorhouse 

Nie purchase, Stonato


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Nearly all Laguito 1 cigars are incredible, including this one. The only one I would not buy is Vegueros.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Feel Guilty ??? Of course you should, very guilty IMO, so much so that you need a pick-me-up. I think you should buy yourself a box of cigars to make yourself feel better :ss

Great smokes by the way.........


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

What a Awesome cigar, I too have the 97's and 98's and elegant is a great way to discribe this cigar. I Love that Monte profile. :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> Hey Pete! Are these cigars any good?:ss


:tg 
I'm not sure. Each time I smoke one I realize I have to smoke another one to decide. I'll let you know.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

habanaman said:


> Good choose the monte especial 1 has the caracteristic of montecristo brand but is very fine and has an elegant smoke that not all others montecristo has.
> Is also a cigars thas has not many appasionated ,because is a particular size .But the guys that love this cigars usually are really lover of this and not change for no any others size or brand!
> Angelo





Fredster said:


> Yummy cigars. Gone through close to a couple boxes of 98's and a few 97's lately. Like Angelo said these are very elegant cigars, ESPECIALLY after 10 years. cigarflip got me going on these. Thanks for turning me on to a great cigar Larry! :tu


The size is what really pushed me over the edge in purchasing these... And I love the Monte flavour profile. The Fundy's are one of my favorite smokes partly because of the great size... and the Monte is very similar. I agree that they would have to be smoked slowly. The ones I bought are young but I know some vintage will be in next Quarters budget. 



Quint said:


> Feel Guilty ??? Of course you should, very guilty IMO, so much so that you need a pick-me-up. I think you should buy yourself a box of cigars to make yourself feel better :ss
> 
> Great smokes by the way.........


:r I think Heroin works kinda the same way?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Horrible cigars. Don't put yourself through the experience ... just send them all to me. Yeah. That's it. Send them all to me. 




OK ... I'll be honest. Those are phenomenal cigars. I've only had one (thanks Peter!) and it was grrrrreat! WTG pulling that trigger.


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

cigarflip said:


> Hey Pete! Are these cigars any good?:ss


Oh they are good, very good.:dr


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

They're my favorite regular production Cigars !!! In fact I was recently gifted a few more by my good buddy POON!

You know who else likes these?? Min Ron Larry... he stocks up


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

cigarflip said:


> Hey Pete! Are these cigars any good?:ss


What a SMART ASS !!!!

:fu :fu :fu :fu


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Congratulations on a great purchase and very nice smokes!

Be sure to let us know what you think of them.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh man. I cant count the amount of times I said to myself, "This is the LAST time I'll buy a box for at least a month!" This was usually being said while pushing "complete order" on another box... The slope is a BIOTCH!

Congrats on a great buy! Those look really fantastic! :tu


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> They're my favorite regular production Cigars !!! In fact I was recently gifted a few more by my good buddy POON!
> 
> You know who else likes these?? Min Ron Larry... he stocks up


I noticed your comments on the Habanos for Beginners thread and also read the MRN comments. I couldn't help myself either and bought a box ... only one problem ... they were '99's. I've been worried about the draw on these ever since I pulled the triger in that moment of weakness. Didn't feel as guilty as I did worried.

Finally decided to give them a try over the Easter weekend. On an impulse, I clipped one before I loaded a few into the Cigar Caddy ... absolutely perfect test draw. It took all my willpower not to fire it up on the spot. But, I can't wait to give it the attention it deserves when I sit on the deck at the Lake tonight with an ice cold martini.

You're not in that first Monte Especial boat alone.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

qwerty1500 said:


> I noticed your comments on the Habanos for Beginners thread and also read the MRN comments. I couldn't help myself either and bought a box ... only one problem ... they were '99's. I've been worried about the draw on these ever since I pulled the triger in that moment of weakness. Didn't feel as guilty as I did worried.
> 
> Finally decided to give them a try over the Easter weekend. On an impulse, I clipped one before I loaded a few into the Cigar Caddy ... absolutely perfect test draw. It took all my willpower not to fire it up on the spot. But, I can't wait to give it the attention it deserves when I sit on the deck at the Lake tonight with an ice cold martini.
> 
> You're not in that first Monte Especial boat alone.


Martinis and Especiales - LIFE IS GOOD!!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Martinis and Especiales - LIFE IS GOOD!!!


You said it bro!!!!

Qwerty, good for you on your purchase man. I haven't had ANY draw problems that I can remember with Monte Especial's and I've smoked 'em from the 70's, 80's, 90's, and newer. They are just flat out GOOD!!! Good choice my man.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

qwerty1500 said:


> I noticed your comments on the Habanos for Beginners thread and also read the MRN comments. I couldn't help myself either and bought a box ... only one problem ... they were '99's. I've been worried about the draw on these ever since I pulled the triger in that moment of weakness. Didn't feel as guilty as I did worried.
> 
> Finally decided to give them a try over the Easter weekend. On an impulse, I clipped one before I loaded a few into the Cigar Caddy ... absolutely perfect test draw. It took all my willpower not to fire it up on the spot. But, I can't wait to give it the attention it deserves when I sit on the deck at the Lake tonight with an ice cold martini.
> 
> You're not in that first Monte Especial boat alone.





LasciviousXXX said:


> You said it bro!!!!
> 
> Qwerty, good for you on your purchase man. I haven't had ANY draw problems that I can remember with Monte Especial's and I've smoked 'em from the 70's, 80's, 90's, and newer. They are just flat out GOOD!!! Good choice my man.


I am feeling very good about my buy (from all other responses also). The beginner thread by XXX was also one of the places I heard about them. So here's the magic question, How do they stack up against the Fundy's? ...which are on my all time top 5. From what I've read here the draw is probably comparable. And aged Fundy's are just delicious. What's your vote?


----------



## blowfin (Dec 15, 2004)

This is one helluva smoke, my favorite Monte. Plus by buying more cigars, you broaden your collection and that is always good!
-No, I am not a cigar dealer.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

I gotta get some more of these...my stock is running low.

Dustin, my favorite are the 97s. They have the most flavor compared to the 96 and the 98s.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Nothing to regret there! Nice pickup.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Stonato~ said:


> Is this as good a cigar as everone says?


Yes... they are.


Stonato~ said:


> Should I feel guilty?


Yes... you should.


Stonato~ said:


> Will I like them on a boat?


Yes.


Stonato~ said:


> Can I smoke them feeding goat?


Yes.


Stonato~ said:


> Will I like them watching stoat?


Yes.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

You will enjoy them herfin' slow
You will enjoy them on the go
If bought watching the Daily Show
You'll like your montes, Stonato


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

That is so Dr. Seuss, Tony.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I wouldn't feel guilty. You have some fine smoking in your future. Enjoy!


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

DonWeb said:


> Yes... they are.
> 
> Yes... you should.
> 
> ...


:r :r 
You have a talent. User that power for good.
That reminds me... Gotta go feed my goat.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

cigarflip said:


> I gotta get some more of these...my stock is running low.
> 
> Dustin, my favorite are the 97s. They have the most flavor compared to the 96 and the 98s.


You???? Running Low???? :r :r :r

Ok that was just TOO funny for words HAHAHA.

Thanx for the recommendation MRL, I too am a big fan of the 97's although the ones from the 80's have been my fave... sadly those are DAMN hard to find... so I'll stick with 97 and 98


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Any general opinions on the '01s? I've been wondering whether most gorillas thinks the '01s are on the upside or downside of the Monte Especial No. 1 scale.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

would you guys stay away from the '99?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

mastershogun said:


> would you guys stay away from the '99?


Nope, not at all. Like I said I've NEVER had a draw prob with an Especial. Decent flavors on that year but I'd go with the 97's instead.

I can't remember if I've smoked any '01s..... hmmm... don't think I have. Ask Cigarflip, he's my go to guy when it comes to info on Especials.


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm smoking a 98 now , 
It dosen't have any draw problems at all .
Nice favor profile , a touch of that vintage mustiness .
Not too strong , Not too mild . Very Nice.
You cant go wrong with these.
I have a 97 in the humi , I will have to try that one soon to
see if they are that much better. I'm drooling just thinking about it.:dr 

Mike


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Can't decide whether I like the 97s or 98s better. Guess I'll just keep testing.

Work, work, work... :ss


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

mastershogun said:


> would you guys stay away from the '99?


It's taking all my will power to stay away from the 99's in my humi. Smoked 2 over the weekend ... both had a perfect draw (I'm relieved) and a GREAT Monte flavor. These certainly deserve all of the good things everyone has said about them!


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> You???? Running Low???? :r :r :r
> 
> Ok that was just TOO funny for words HAHAHA.
> 
> Thanx for the recommendation MRL, I too am a big fan of the 97's although the ones from the *80's have been my fave*... sadly those are DAMN hard to find... so I'll stick with 97 and 98


I picked up a box of '97s after having one from '84 that I was gifted by Da Klugs at the Shack. What an incredible smoke! The '97s are mighty good too.

Fine choice bro!


----------

